# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Island dining!

## cec1

Robuchon & Santa Fe . . . returning to be with longtime friends!

 Rooftop at LAtelier Joel Robuchon . . . a great fixe-prix luncheon offering of choices among starters, main courses, & desserts. I enjoyed a dish of al dente vegetables with a soft boiled egg (creamy potatoes were omitted in deference to my DF limitation)


. . . yummy mushroom risotto


. . . decadent chocolate dessert


Dinner was at Santa Fe Restaurant (currently closed at lunch because of road construction at the front door . . . no end in sight!) A new, I believe, and wonderful starter of langouste on a bed of julienned carrots with a crisp salad, lightly dressed in a flavorful vinaigrette.


. . . always a favorite Santa Fe main dish for me, octopus 


. . . and a ​soupçon of dessert, raspberry sorbet


Service at both restaurants was efficient & gracious . . . each with a hearty, warmly hospitable welcome. Great people . . . great food . . . Incredible views. Whats not to like?

----------


## cassidain

Mr Dennis, do you know if the luncheon prix fixe at L'Atelier continues once the season starts this winter?

----------


## cec1

> Mr Dennis, do you know if the luncheon prix fixe at L'Atelier continues once the season starts this winter?



I think it will, Cass . . . based on experience last season.

----------


## cassidain

Good news ! I'll tell them to save my cauliflower  :Frown:  for you

----------


## davesmom

Beautiful photos!  They had better get that road open at Santa Fe by December or somebody's gonna' get hurt.....you had me at "chocolate dessert"..and the killer lobster dish!!  Thank you for posting the photos..very enticing!

----------


## Eve

26 days!

----------


## marybeth

> 26 days!



25 for us!

----------


## amyb

Count sleeps…lower numbers that way. 

Thank you beachbob, BBT,for using this method to help with departure plans.

----------


## steelpe

24

----------


## JEK

> Count sleeps…lower numbers that way. 
> 
> Thank you beachbob, BBT,for using this method to help with departure plans.



What happened to that BBT guy?

----------


## dadto6

I love Santa Fe Octopus, it is scrumptious!  10-days for ME

----------


## bkeats

> 25 for us!



If you are not a planner and do it last minute like me, the wait isnt very long. Just finished booking everything this morning. 16 days

----------


## marybeth

And it sounds like we will just miss each other....enjoy!

----------


## ccg

I am so jealous and so super sad!!!  We would normally be in the sleep counting business right now with everyone else, but for only the 3rd time since 2003 we will not be coming November/December.  My SBH money went to a little party in September.  It was the most amazing day!!  The bride and groom said it was perfect  :Big Grin:   But we will be back in May for 2 weeks, so will start counting sleeps in the Spring  :thumb up: 

Everyone on island have a great time and have a glass of wine for me.  Happy Thanksgiving, early to everyone!!

Charlotte

----------


## amyb

Charlotte, what a gorgeous setting.

A moms gotta do what a moms gotta do and you aced it. Congrats and best wishes  to all.

----------


## cec1

> I am so jealous and so super sad!!!  We would normally be in the sleep counting business right now with everyone else, but for only the 3rd time since 2003 we will not be coming November/December.  My SBH money went to a little party in September.  It was the most amazing day!!  The bride and groom said it was perfect   But we will be back in May for 2 weeks, so will start counting sleeps in the Spring 
> 
> Everyone on island have a great time and have a glass of wine for me.  Happy Thanksgiving, early to everyone!!
> 
> Charlotte



Congratulations to the happy couple . . . looking beautiful in newlywed splendor! And May will be a very special time for you!

----------


## ccg

Thank you both!  The wedding site is part of the park service in MD, just outside of Baltimore.  Belmont Manor & Historic Park.  Great place for a party!!  Highly recommend

C

----------


## amyb

Again, well chosen venue. Same Belmont as the NY Racetrack?

----------


## ccg

> Again, well chosen venue. Same Belmont as the NY Racetrack?



Nope - not sure where the name came from, it is in Elkridge MD.

----------


## cassidain

https://www.ftpateliersaintbarth.com...inger-Food.pdf

the luncheon three course menu at 60 at Rooftop sounds compelling. Especially with Mr Dennis spirited recommendation. at dinner only a small plate (finger food) menu is offered on the roof. sounds inviting as well. has anyone done Rooftop at evening time? they reopen at 17h00 so sounds compelling for sunset too !

btw LAtelier MeeAhMee just received two Michelin stars. only two star in Florida.

----------


## KevinS

The more that they hunt for a concept that works, the more that it looks like I’ll either have to go for lunch, or dine alone.

----------


## cassidain

> The more that they hunt for a concept that works, the more that it looks like I’ll either have to go for lunch, or dine alone.



you'll be there before moi, so I look forward to your review !

----------


## davesmom

> https://www.ftpateliersaintbarth.com...inger-Food.pdf
> 
> the luncheon three course menu at 60 at Rooftop sounds compelling. Especially with Mr Dennis spirited recommendation. at dinner only a small plate (finger food) menu is offered on the roof. sounds inviting as well. has anyone done Rooftop at evening time? they reopen at 17h00 so sounds compelling for sunset too !
> 
> 
> 
> btw LAtelier MeeAhMee just received two Michelin stars. only two star in Florida.



Perhaps I am misreading this but in February, the full menu was offered on the rooftop restaurant, not just small plates.  Perhaps something has changed? If so, I had better switch to indoors..

I just wrote to the concierge at Le G. to check it out.

----------


## cec1

> The more that they hunt for a concept that works, the more that it looks like I’ll either have to go for lunch, or dine alone.



I think that you will like it, Kevin . . . refined service & menu, with the chef willing to accommodate to individual preferences.

----------


## cec1

> Perhaps I am misreading this but in February, the full menu was offered on the rooftop restaurant, not just small plates.  Perhaps something has changed? If so, I had better switch to indoors...



Hi again, davesmom! I checked with a friend at L'Atelier Robuchon about the situation.  It seems that the "wine bar / finger food" evening format was initiated at Le Rooftop in May . . . and has been successful -- especially for sunset.  It's open 'til Midnight / 1 AM, depending on demand.  A selection of desserts is available. I'm confident that evening cocktails also still are available (I was there for drinks one night last week).  Lunch is "Classic" and, IMO, is excellent and a great value. Finally, the advice was offered that ". . . if some guests want a Classic dinner, we still have the best of the best for food at L'Atelier downstairs."

Regarding dining "downstairs" (the "Gastronomique Restaurant"), if you would enjoy the unique experience of sitting at the counter, I recommend that you and dd get two adjacent seats at a corner . . . it makes conversation easier.  There's a grand "tasting menu" as well as a la carte choices. Personally, I would recommend "table service" if you have others with you.  I say this because the concept of dining at the counter was, I believe, intended to offer a view into the kitchen so as to witness the "theatre" of elegant, fine dining preparation. In my limited experience there, however, I would say that it's difficult to see through the openings into the kitchen . . . very unlike the "Chef's Table" experience of Zion Restaurant where diners sitting at the counter are able to speak / banter with the Chef and see every detail of food prep.

Bon appetit!

The Executive Chef at L'Atelier Robuchon is excellent right now . . . coming in, I believe, from Robuchon in Montreal when it closed during the Pandemic.

----------


## davesmom

> Hi again, davesmom! I checked with a friend at L'Atelier Robuchon about the situation.  It seems that the "wine bar / finger food" evening format was initiated at Le Rooftop in May . . . and has been successful -- especially for sunset.  It's open 'til Midnight / 1 AM, depending on demand.  A selection of desserts is available. I'm confident that evening cocktails also still are available (I was there for drinks one night last week).  Lunch is "Classic" and, IMO, is excellent and a great value. Finally, the advice was offered that ". . . if some guests want a Classic dinner, we still have the best of the best for food at L'Atelier downstairs."
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding dining "downstairs" (the "Gastronomique Restaurant"), if you would enjoy the unique experience of sitting at the counter, I recommend that you and dd get two adjacent seats at a corner . . . it makes conversation easier.  There's a grand "tasting menu" as well as a la carte choices. Personally, I would recommend "table service" if you have others with you.  I say this because the concept of dining at the counter was, I believe, intended to offer a view into the kitchen so as to witness the "theatre" of elegant, fine dining preparation. In my limited experience there, however, I would say that it's difficult to see through the openings into the kitchen . . . very unlike the "Chef's Table" experience of Zion Restaurant where diners sitting at the counter are able to speak / banter with the Chef and see every detail of food prep.
> 
> Bon appetit!
> 
> The Executive Chef at L'Atelier Robuchon is excellent right now . . . coming in, I believe, from Robuchon in Montreal when it closed during the Pandemic.



Thank you so much for your very kind response!  (Extra thanks to Cass, also, who gave me a head's up on the big change!)  We are definitely now seated indoors and I appreciate knowing about seating at the counter.  I am going to have the table service as you suggested.  Sometimes I agree, it is nice to see what is going on with the kitchen.  I will miss the view of the boats during dinner but a girl's gotta do what she has to for foie gras and lobster!

----------


## cec1

Looking like a yummy meal!

----------

